
Is the SoftBank-OYO Tango a Russian Doll Ponzi? - Osiris30
https://the-ken.com/story/is-the-softbank-oyo-tango-a-russian-doll-ponzi/
======
farhanhubble
Paywalled, worse than adware.

~~~
vinay_ys
Really? You would rather have privacy invading ads everywhere than have well-
researched paid content?

------
yasp
Paywalled.

